#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >   10/90

## Mohamed

* 10/90*

  :  





  10/90



   (           )



!!    !!



10%      



90%       



!!    !!



  10%       ..         :                 



10%              90% 



!!    !!

 :     















                                                                       30  40     15       60                 







!!   !!







!!     !!

Ý )    ɿ

 )     

 )    ѿ

ϝ )    



 (  )









               ..        ..                             ..     5          



!!    ..  !!







        10%     90%    



     10/90%



            ..        ..           ..       



                .. 







    ..       ..   



      ..       



       10   ..       



  10/90      



      ..      ..    ..              



       ..         ..      



          ..       



   10/90.       



 10/90        





       10/90



* 10/90  * See More:  10/90

----------


## sherif_diago

thank you for this nice story & ur big effort in this site , GOD bless u
Eng.Sherif Mohamed

----------


## Mohamed

thanks  Eng.Sherif  and GOD bless u to

----------


## aliali

i think the 10% should be called FATE ..because its thing that happen whether u wanted it or not its just happen if GOD wishes to.

----------


## Ahmadyahia



----------


## momo-petrol

Thank You

----------


## Islam Anas

():" "

----------


## eslam128

What a nice topic man
thx and God bless u

ur friend Islam Fekry

----------

